# Exo Terra door fell off!



## Gradderz (Jul 13, 2013)

So I have just gotten a medium tall 60 x 45 x 60 exo terra delivered but one of the doors has actually fallen off in transit. The door is in perfect condition as is the rest of the tank, but I just don't know how to get it back on! :bash::bash::bash: Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gradderz (Jul 13, 2013)

never mind I got it sorted, now to delete this thread...


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

How did you fix yours??? I bought one second hand and tge seller didnt mention a door was missing a hinge pin and didn't realize till it was too late.. I now check all eco terras for this... 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Gradderz (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry, I don't think I can help you with that as my door had both its hinge pins still intact.
But I put it back on by pushing top hinge first, with the door angled against the bottom ventilation, then gently but firmly pushing it to the side so it locks into the bottom hinge, it felt like it was going to break but once it locked in it was spot on!


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

If the hinge is broken, line it up. Drill a hole through the plastic and put a screw in it.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

harry136 said:


> If the hinge is broken, line it up. Drill a hole through the plastic and put a screw in it.


I had thought about that... lol

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------

